# Wie speichert man ein Bild mit transparentem Verlauf und transparentem Hintergrund?



## jaisan (7. Juni 2010)

Hi

Ich habe den Auftrag, ein Logo zu gestalten. Es enthält einen Regenbogen mit transparentem Verlauf und zusätzlich hat es noch einen weiteren transparenten Verlauf drin. Der Hintergrund ist ebenfalls transparent.
Ein Bild mit transparentem Hintergrund abspeichern ist ja kein Problem, aber sobald ein solcher Verlauf drin ist, funktioniert das nicht mehr, weil dann dieser blöde Regenbogen bloss noch ein Strich, also verpixelt ist.  

Hat jemand eine Idee

Liebe Grüsse, Jaisan


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2010)

Entweder als Tif oder PSD inkl. der Ebenen oder als PNG24.


----------

